# This is Bretonnia! 500pts addition needed



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Basically I found out today that my local Games Workshops's Tale of many gamers has set the limit for Warhammer armies at 2000 points, not the 1500pts I had previously thought. Therefore I need to add 500pts to my list. Here's what I currently have planned:

Paladin, Questing Vow, Barded Warhorse Great Weapon, Shield (Orcbane Shield), Virtue of the Impetous Knight - 140 points.

Paladin, Knight's Vow, Barded Warhorse, lance, army battle standard bearer, Banner of Defence, Virtue of Stoicism- 143 points.

Damsel of the lady, level 2 wizard, Barded Warhorse, Tress of Isoulde, Prayer Icon of Quenelles - 164 points.

7 Knights of the Realm, Gallant, Musician, Standard Bearer - 192 points.

8 Knights of the Realm, Gallant, Musician, Standard Bearer - 216 points.

8 Knights Errant, Musician, Standard Bearer Banner of Errantry - 201 points.

15 Men at Arms, Musician, Standard Bearer, Yeoman Warden - 102 points.

10 Bowmen, Light Armour, Braziers, Villein, Standard Bearer, Musician - 95 points.

7 Questing Knights, Paragon, Musician, Standard Bearer, Banner of Chalons - 243 points.

Army Total: 1'496 points.

The background for this army was that it was lead by the son of a duke out to prove himself. Now that I've got some points to muck about with I'm wondering if maybe his dad should accompany him, or whether I should just add another paladin or damsel. As for forces I'm really tempted by Pegasus Knights, but can't help wondering whether or not Grail knights might not be a better choice.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

1 - 2 trebucet and a 1 or more extra units of peasent bowmen and definatly another scroll caddy damsel. Possibly upgrade the paladin to a lord. Drop the command group on the archers btw and boast the M a Arms to at least 20 possibly 25 unless you just want them to babysit your ranged troops 

Fluff wise If hes trying to prove himself he may be able to get some grubby peasants to follow him. Pegasus knights are good at slowing marches and killing war machines. At 2000pts you need at least 2 level 1 wizards for defence 

personally i don't think you'll be able to get a decent size unit of grail knights for the points you'll have, but you can play about with your list to put what you want in it

BTW why have you got a great weapon lord with a magic shield? he can't use both in combat 

Sorry for the wall of text rant, Best of Luck!!!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

First things first - Take the Virtue of Stoicism off the BSB. He already rerolls break tests, as he's the BSB, so the virtue is completely useless to him - I mean literally, the virtue doesn't work on him, not just that it's bad value. Give him the Virtue of Duty or Discipline, both far better options for him.

Secondly - get the tress of Isolude off the damsel! She shouldn't be attacking anyway, as she's worse than an Errant in combat, and that item is far more worth it on a combat character. Get her a dispel scroll instead, you'll really need it  I'd probably consider taking 2 lvl. 1 damsels over a single Lvl. 2 damsel as well, as you'll probably need a bit of magical protection. The Damsel blister comes with a mounted and a foot damsel in it together, so you can easily use one of each in your army on the cheap, though I much prefer having them mounted.

If it's up to 2000 points, then a lord is definitely a must, even if you just upgrade one of your characters. That LD9 comes in handy so often, not to mention the better weapons combos. The big problem with him is that he's a points sink, and you'll probably use up half your 500 point extra getting him. 

Personally, I'd go for a lord and a unit of 3 Pegasus Knights. Pegasus Knights look and play beautifully, I wouldn't leave home without them. After that, a small unit of 6 KE would just fit in to round out the 500, or (as I mentioned earlier) an extra damsel if you felt like it, which would leave you a few points more to buy items if you felt like it.

Most of the rest of it looks pretty good to me, though I can say a bit more if you want


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, clearly I'll have to rewrite the list.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd go for another damsel instead of the men at arms, they really are piss poor
Then a lord close combat orientated, as maddermax say virtue of duty on the bsb, well worth it
Some pegasus knights is a great thing for rushing trebs and other war machines
Not a personal fan of questing knights much prefer grail knights however they most definitely have there uses
I personally like sword of the ladies champion on the questing knight paladin wound on a 3+ yes please specially with armour of aigluff making him weapon skill 10

As for banner of chalons on the questing knights. I wouldn't, questing knights are best when they get charged, they soak up the impact and then smack them back hard. I'd save your points and try and get banner of the lady on your Battle standard bearer. Honestly if it gets into combat its a game changer. Huge unit, looks like it will never break, suddenly no rank bonus +1 for virtue of duty. You counter his outnumber and have an extra+2 for your ranks and if you charged your knights of the realm will really lay the smack down. However it is a proverbial shit load of points, its a case of pick your targets


----------

